# Wet basement french drain vs. footer drain



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

BTW the full size cable/telephone pedestal next to the house send off huge alarm bells in my neck of the woods. That would indicate a high priority cable running between the two houses. You may want to check on that.

Pete


----------

